# Arrow & Oreo--- A Blog



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

Okay so I know I started a blog yesterday but it was just confusing and unorganized. That is why I am starting this new blog.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm Arrow (I'm not comfortable sharing my real name, so I'm sharing my nickname). I love rabbits and finally got my first rabbit on December 12, 2019. I love white chiken chili and mashed potatoes. My favorite things to do are read, ride bike, play with Oreo, and watch Ferris Beuller's Day Off (My Favorite Movie, I like movies from the 80's through 90's).

I have a seven month old Broken Black Mini Lop, named Oreo. Her favorite treat is dried banana, but she rarley gets it because we try to stay away from sugary treats. She normally get dried willow for treats. Oreo has a Facebook page, called "Oreo The Bunny". I am in the process of starting a YouTube channel for her.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

Monday June 8, 2020 10:27am
I just brushed Oreo and she had a birds nest of fur that came off of her! (I wish I got a picture of it but I threw it outside for the birds to use for their nests) Then I went on a bike ride to the neighborhood library to drop off books. On the way home I picked up some willow from a neighbors willow tree (I have permission from the to take willow leaves and branches). I am about to start watching "The Simpsons Movie" with Oreo.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

10:43
We haven't started the movie yet because Oreo is chasing me as I type this!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

2:44pm
It's super hot today so I've spent the past hours making sure Oreo doesn't get heat stroke. Oreo has ice water to drink, an ice bottle to lay with, and I mist her ears with cold water.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

6:36pm
I just took Oreo outside, where she went crazy and tried to eat everything in sight. Now I am training her to high five. I'm using this tutorial from youtube which is SO helpful.


----------



## CutieKi (Jun 9, 2020)

love this


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 10, 2020)

June 9, 2020 8:50am
I didn't post yesterday because I ws sick and just wanted to do nothing. Today will be a chill day where we watch tv all day and pick up my stuff from school. I won't update much today because it will be pretty boring.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 19, 2020)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while..


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 19, 2020)

June 19, 2020
Today was Oreo's first vet appointment. She hyper ventilated and was so scared and stressed. She is fine now and trying to steal my peas.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 19, 2020)

*Eating dried willow while shoving face into camera


Trying to get out of the camera


Moving when mom got the picture*


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 19, 2020)

*I make picture blurry


Peeing on couch while mom gets a 'great' photo*


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh... I forgot I made this!


----------



## Smile414 (Jul 4, 2020)

Aww Oreos so adorable!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Catlyn (Jul 24, 2020)

How are the updates going?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jul 24, 2020)

Good! She is flopping around and acting like she never got at and drank my lemonade. Today she got groomed and her trigger point on her paw caused me to get attacked.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 13, 2021)

Hello! I haven't been on here in a while! Oreo and I are doing well!


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 14, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Hello! I haven't been on here in a while! Oreo and I are doing well!


Hi!
insert username here/hop~ on HH?
I was active on HH basically from the whole time you took a break lol, but I still look around the forum now and I'm pretty sure that it's you?
I don't use HH anymore but my username is ajuniceuhamsters if you wanna find me on there lol


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 14, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> Hi!
> insert username here/hop~ on HH?
> I was active on HH basically from the whole time you took a break lol, but I still look around the forum now and I'm pretty sure that it's you?
> I don't use HH anymore but my username is ajuniceuhamsters if you wanna find me on there lol


Yep, it's me! I was on this forum a long time ago, and I kinda forgot about it!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello! Oreo has been weirdly cuddly today. She goes through these phases where she loves to cuddle with me and then absolutely hates cuddling with me. Whatever, I'll take it while I got it. I've been unmotivated to post on Oreo's youtube channel, so does anybody have any ideas for videos? I just gave Oreo a huge basket full of hay because I know she will make a mess of it and I'm cleaning her cage tomorrow. Also, am I the only person who has to make a cleaning schedule or else I put of cleaning until it NEEDS it. I fully clean her cage on Fridays, spot cleans on Sundays and Wednesday, clean the litter box every other day. I clean up any stray poops every morning. Also, I made brownies today, but I forgot to put in 2 cups of sugar and only added one cup. They tasted good, just not normal.

Edit: I plan on filming a clean with me and setting up her pen tomorrow! I'm doing a blue and green cage theme.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 19, 2021)

Actually I might do a what I feed in a day next. I'm not sure, but I'm going to try to post videos on Saturdays, with shorts throughout the week.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 20, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Also, am I the only person who has to make a cleaning schedule or else I put of cleaning until it NEEDS it.


Nope, you’re not the only person. I’m just as bad.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 20, 2021)

I filmed a video for Oreo's channel! Plus, now her cage is clean! Lol. It's really hot out, but the sweatshirt I'm wearing is super comfy. How are you all?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 20, 2021)

Good. I just finished cleaning my boys cages as well.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm okay 
Double Fluff Oreo is the channel, right?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 20, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> I'm okay
> Double Fluff Oreo is the channel, right?


Yep!


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 20, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Yep!


Oh okay my guess was right then haha.
Subbed


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello! Oreo has dealt with some G.I. stasis in the past day, and is making a very quick recovery. She has started to eat hay and poop in the past few hours. I'm so glad that we caught it so quickly and our normal vet was still open and took her in for an emergency appointment.


----------

